# How high should my Blade height be from the ground?



## Tweak

I cranked up the torsion bars on my suspension so now my truck sits a couple inches higher.

As a result I had to adjust the chains on my fisher plow so that the minute mounts would lineup with the truck.

My question is, How high should the blade be from the ground while driving? Max height, or lowest height?

Because right now she sits pretty low when I bring the blade up as far as it will go, and I am concerned that if I hit a bump in the road, the plow might catch on the asphalt. That would be nasty to say the least.


I'l re-adjust the chains as per whatever your recommendations are.
Thanks! :salute:


----------



## scottL

I use to run a sno-way and was always able to lift the plow way high on my 3500. Then I went to a western mvp and that plow only lifts 15" at max with blade striaght - which is NOT how you would drive. 

You want to have 6" of lift in most cases. You also want to ensure the you have proper air flow to your radiator area. What you will find is that as you make turns that may require the plow to clear a curb or speed bump you will have to adjust the height of the plow.

So, you need to consider the rise but, you also have to consider the drop. Ie. when the plow is down and the contour of the grade drops will your ploe have the float to follow the grade after you adjust your chains.


----------



## Mark13

On my western unimount I drive around with it partway off the ground, maybe 5-6" and slightly angled. If I turn sometimes the corner of the blade will even drag. Keep it low and angled a bit to keep your truck cool.

As far as total lift I'm not sure what I get but I have it adjusted so that it drops down into dips in the parking lots and stuff also.

Max lift if I remember right:









Somewhere around normal driving height:


----------



## itsgottobegreen

You may have to adjust the pivot pins on the plow, not the chain. If your truck is border line on which holes the pins go in. They typically put them in the lower hole. You might have raised your truck up enought that you might need to go to the next set of holes on the plow. Your owners manual will tell you how to adjust for this.


----------



## hydro_37

You want the chain to be loose enough so when going into and out of drives and up small hill the blade still stays in contact with the ground. The overall height going down the road isn't as important as the blade being on the ground when plowing. JMO


----------



## Tweak

Thanks for the responses,

I measured and at max height I was at 7", which I thought was too low,
So I made two adjustments, one on the pivot pins, (now sitting on the top hole)
and a slight chain adjustment, only 2 links.

So now the plow sits at 11" from the ground at max height. That feels alot better.
I still have a few inches of slack for graded slopes when they dip down.

Thanks again guy's.!


----------



## Turf Commando

Dealers say height 9'' inches is the clearance on most setup's, so 11'' is ideal...


----------



## JeffNY

I think the corners of my plow are 6" off the ground, MAX. They scrape on everything.


----------



## BigLebowski

I was going to ask this in a new thread but it seems to fit here. What about lifted trucks? Any rules there? My concern is the truck I am considering buying is going to be too high since it has what looks to be a 3-4 inch lift.

Will I be able to lift the blade up high enough to make up for the drop?


----------



## BigLebowski

Got my answer. I see it's been discussed quite extensively, but with much disagreement.


----------



## B&B

BigLebowski;592626 said:


> I was going to ask this in a new thread but it seems to fit here. What about lifted trucks? Any rules there? My concern is the truck I am considering buying is going to be too high since it has what looks to be a 3-4 inch lift.
> 
> Will I be able to lift the blade up high enough to make up for the drop?





BigLebowski;592639 said:


> Got my answer. I see it's been discussed quite extensively, but with much disagreement.


Alot of it depends on exactly which plow, which truck, and how much it's actually lifted so it isn't really a yes or no question, which is why you'll read so much in regards to disagreements.


----------

